# i was a naughty boy....



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2007)

i've been going over to some friends' house and tried to knock up their cyps. some from the other day may have even worked!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2007)

Cool, who keeps the pod?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2007)

the pods are theirs. i'm sure they'd be happy to give me one but i'm only interested in spreading the population of plants. if i'm there when they split open, i'll sprinkle them around the areas they are. otherwise, where ever they land, they'll sit!
they're a tough plant to grow. even have to put vinegar in the water, i've heard...


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 4, 2007)

I am hoping to get out to our friends house in the next few days to do the same thing. I am hoping I will not be to late!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2007)

an update...
not the greatest photos. sorry...
another update should happen next week.

i don't think the one in the middle is taking





persisting flower





another one persisting...





lulu was making sure i was doing things right...





just starting to fade





last one starting to fade


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2007)

a couple updates.
things seem to be progressing swimmingly...


----------

